# Greyfriars Riding School?



## saddlesore (25 March 2013)

Hey guys,

Moved to Glasgow recently and looking to move my horse. Greyfriars is close and (just about!) affordable but I've never liveried in Glasgow before so would be great to hear any opinions.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Wigglypigs (26 March 2013)

I would go and visit before deciding? There are a few other yards in that area that do livery. There's almost no off road hacking from memory though.


----------



## saddlesore (26 March 2013)

Hiya thanks,  I've arranged to go and visit on Saturday. Hacking would definitely be a concern for me as that's what I enjoy the most :-(


----------



## Jingleballs (26 March 2013)

The one on the Blantyre farm road?  If it's that one, from what I've heard, I wouldn't touch it with a 10ft bargepole.

I used to drive past it every day on route to work in Hamilton - fencing was horrendous - twisted barbed wire, fields covered in ragwart, over grazed and under maintained.

I think there is a wee private yard just along the road though - just field and stable.

Alternatively, there are plenty of other yards around that area i.e. Mid Drumloch for example.  I think Roundknow do livery too but that's another I wouldn't touch and the hacking involves crossing the very busy road.


----------



## saddlesore (26 March 2013)

Yes that is the one  Looked at roundknowe but very expensive I thought. |Will google the other one you mentioned


----------



## Princess_shamrock (26 March 2013)

Don't even consider grey friars its a dump and there's no hacking what so ever I would recommend mid drum loch I used to have sham stabled there big indoor arena and plenty of hacking but I moved to a yard just down the road from mid abd has a really nice bunch of people only has between 8 and 12  outdoor arena and hacking is dab also not expensive at all if u wanna know more u can  pm me


----------



## Chocy (27 March 2013)

Does yard have 2 b in Glasgow? Thornhill stables in stewarton is fab & got a space coming up.  Have a few liverys from Glasgow & think it only tales them 20-30mins 2 get there. Worth it when place is


----------



## saddlesore (28 March 2013)

Hi guys thanks fir your replies.  Mid drumloch is too far in the opposite direction from my work.  :-( feeling dead stuck as need to move him closer to keep any sense of sanity lol


----------



## Incitatus (28 March 2013)

There's a livery yard up the road from Roundknowe, past the golf club. It's been years since I've been on it, but it used to be a DIY yard and a lot cheaper than Roundknowe. It didn't have winter turnout then, not sure if that's still the case, and hacking is via really busy roads.

Second all the comments on Greyfriars -  it has always been a dump. The fields are a disgrace.

There are a few small private yards round about where Greyfriars and Roundknowe are, just a couple of stables in fields here and there. But to be honest the hacking in that area is rubbish and I'd probably look a wee bit further afield.

The trouble with finding livery yards around Glasgow is that a lot of wee yards don't advertise. Most folk seem to move through word of mouth.


----------



## saddlesore (29 March 2013)

Aww that's really disappointing- thought local livery would be an easier option.  Might just need to stay put and endure the traveling! :-(


----------



## goatbabies (29 March 2013)

Unless you are doing DIY do *NOT* go to Easterton, in Milngavie just outside Glasgow. I worked there for a short time and was so appalled at the way the staff treated the horses I left very quickly. You would be fine there on *COMPLETE *DIY, just don't so much as even trust the staff to put your horse out in the morning or bring it in for you. I once saw staff forgetting to put a pony out one morning, so instead they walked it through mud to make it look like it had been out... Bearing in mind this pony had been left in all day with no hay and they refused to give it any because it was a DIY...

Have seen a lot worse there, the above was 'mild' shall we say, but I'll not go into it, I'd end up getting kicked off the forum for the things I could say about them! 

Horrific place.


----------



## Incitatus (29 March 2013)

That's not the first time I've heard stuff like that about Easterton.

Saddlesore, I wouldn't give up just yet! Whereabouts are you now, and what area are you looking to move to - is it only really around Uddingston that would be any use?


----------



## saddlesore (29 March 2013)

That's unreal about easterton!! :-S truly appalled. I'm in renfrewshire just now but work in Clydebank so would need to either be near home or between home and work to be an option really. Getting crazy tired running about!!


----------



## Incitatus (29 March 2013)

What about South Cathkin Farm? There's another yard near South Cathkin as well, I think. Have no experience of the yard, but the hacking would be lovely.


----------



## TPO (29 March 2013)

Just another who'd recommend avoiding Easterton at all costs. I was friendly with someone who liveries there so have been on the yard a few times and seen both livery ad RS horses/ponies. It's truly disturbing. I've no idea how anyone can livery or ride there.


----------



## goatbabies (29 March 2013)

TPO said:



			Just another who'd recommend avoiding Easterton at all costs. I was friendly with someone who liveries there so have been on the yard a few times and seen both livery ad RS horses/ponies. It's truly disturbing. I've no idea how anyone can livery or ride there.
		
Click to expand...

Disturbing is the perfect word to describe Easterton. So many times I would be in floods of tears while I was there at what was going on. I witnessed some truly horrific things there. What I don't understand is the amount of times the SSPCA were there, I only worked there for a few months and lost count of the amount of times they were there, yet nothing ever seemed to get done?


----------



## TPO (29 March 2013)

I've no idea if it's true or not but when I questioned the person who continued to livery there about why she hadn't contacted the SSPCA about the numerous horrific things she told me about she said it was pointless as YO was friends with the officers and that no action was ever taken. No idea of that's true but I would never step foot on the place again.


----------



## TPO (29 March 2013)

* apologies for shocking grammar- on phone


----------



## pipwat (29 March 2013)

Have you had a look on gumtree. If you search for livery in glasgow pets it brings up a few yards. I dont know what theyre like as not from that area but hope it helps


----------



## Emilieu (29 March 2013)

Op if you go to south cathkin please pm me - that's next to me and I'm desperate for someone to go hacking with!!


----------



## Star_Piper (29 March 2013)

I've just moved from south cathkin so could answer any questions.  But if you're in Renfrewshire/Clydebank that's not your most convenient yard, quite a bit out of your way.

Wardhouse in Kilbarchan might suit you, they have good facilities and good hacking. I moved there last week.  They have a website and FB page.

There is also Lawmarnock, and 2 other yards I don't even know the name of.  Clydebank has a couple of places but I think both are purely DIY with no help if it's needed.  I've been on one of them, wouldn't go back.


----------

